# lcd monitor repair



## mark adam dean (May 14, 2009)

I received a Princeton vl1915 lcd monitor to repair. I replaced a few caps and powered it up . I could not bring up the menu nor signal input indicator. An amber lights up- standby mode. Any thoughts- thank you.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi mark adam dean,

Try taking apart the monitor again, re-seat every component, and then put the monitor back together. Then turn on the monitor and see performing this process resolves your issues. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------

